# Any Idea what size this may be?



## Vince_O (May 19, 2013)

This is coming up for auction not too far away from the house. Im wanting to get a bigger machine, looks like a 12 inch would be what I really need. Any idea what this is and could someone tell me about it. 

Thanks Vince

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=1792512&category=0&zip=29671&kwd=lathe


----------



## Tom Griffin (May 19, 2013)

If you mean the lathe, it looks to be a Craftsman 10" x 24". The Atlas flat way lathes are ok for getting your feet wet but if you want to do any serious machining, you should hold out for something more rigid with V ways. Also make sure that whatever you buy includes as much tooling as possible.

Tom


----------



## Ray C (May 19, 2013)

Vince,

Yes, that's a Craftsman basically identical to my old Atlas TH42.  It's 10" swing and 42" way length (end to end including headstock) with an effective distance between centers of 27".  They tend to be vibration magnets due to the pulley and gravity tension motor mechanism and need a very heavy bench to dampen vibration. The machine weighs about 250+ pounds.  They do not have V-groove ways nor are the ways hardened and they tend to get bow-wear very badly  6-10" from the headstock.  All the gears are made of Zamak (sp?) and wear-out quickly.   The compound is weak.  

I spent way too much time making mine cut well and ended-up being limited to use on aluminum and very soft steel.  

In my opinion of the kind of work you're capable of doing, keep looking as that would only be a temporary lathe for you -one that will cost time and money between the time you get it and sell it.

See your Private Messages...

Ray





Vince_O said:


> This is coming up for auction not too far away from the house. Im wanting to get a bigger machine, looks like a 12 inch would be what I really need. Any idea what this is and could someone tell me about it.
> 
> Thanks Vince
> 
> http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=1792512&category=0&zip=29671&kwd=lathe


----------



## Vince_O (May 19, 2013)

Ok guys  Im going to shy away from it. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## lnr729 (May 19, 2013)

Vince_O said:


> This is coming up for auction not too far away from the house. Im wanting to get a bigger machine, looks like a 12 inch would be what I really need. Any idea what this is and could someone tell me about it.
> 
> Thanks Vince
> 
> http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=1792512&category=0&zip=29671&kwd=lathe



It looks like a Myford


----------



## Uncle Buck (May 19, 2013)

Folks either love Atlas/Craftsman lathes or dismiss every last one as junk with a wave of the hand. Rarely is there a lot of middle of the road you will hear about an Atlas/Craftsman lathe. I have a 12" Craftsman myself. I will concede it is not as heavy a machine as a Logan, South Bend or Sheldon I do not think them as bad a machine as previous posters have made them out to be. An operator that takes into account the fact that the Atlas/Craftsman is not as heavy as many other machines and works within the limits of the machine can and will do just fine with the machine. Personally, I would say if you could get into the machine for the right money it would be worth consideration. We are all entitled to our opinions and that is mine.


----------



## pdentrem (May 19, 2013)

That is a 12" Craftsman. You can tell by the height of the top slide. The older 10" lathes are almost flat from frt to back.
Pierre


----------



## Uncle Buck (May 19, 2013)

So was I the only one that noticed the 32 Ford rolling frame? That should fetch a lotta $ if the right people show up. I was amazed it was not even mentioned in the sale description! :nuts:


----------



## kchmn (May 20, 2013)

That is definitly a 12" Atlas, Looks to have a pretty good bunch of tooling with it. Should be worth up to about $800.00 A good deal if you can get it for that or less. 
    I have 3 Atlas lathes in my shop and wouldn't trade them for any other machine. They are capable of precision work if you are an experienced operator. 
     If you get this ohne I predcict you will be happy with it.


----------



## wa5cab (May 27, 2013)

The photo is gone so I can't see what the machine was.  But I will correct one statement from earlier in the thread.  Zamak gears do not "wear out quickly".  Unless the operator never lubricates them properly.  Which will wear out steel gears just as quickly.  Same comments apply to bed wear, which V-beds are just as susceptable to as flat beds.  A worn-out lathe is a worn-out lathe, regardless of who made it.

Robert D.


----------



## kd4gij (May 27, 2013)

Here is a Pic ov the lathe. I agree it is a 12" craftsman


----------



## wa5cab (May 27, 2013)

Yes.  Finish condition and cleanliness is considerably better than average.  Probably a 101.07403.  Does anyone know if it sold and if so what it sold for?

Robert D


----------



## kd4gij (May 27, 2013)

The Auction is June 1st in Murrayville, GA. loos like an onsite auction. The link still ws for me the lathe is half way down the page.


----------



## wa5cab (May 27, 2013)

Well, I still cannot get it to work, possibly because of the "..." in the middle of the link indicating I assume missing details.  But in any case, I already have a 12x36 and at the moment am another 180 miles further away than my normal 1500 odd.  :whistle:

But if it looks as good "in person" as it does in the photo, it could be a good find.  

Robert D.


----------



## pdentrem (May 27, 2013)

Funny the link still works for me. Using iPad at the moment.
Pierre


----------



## Bill C. (May 28, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> The photo is gone so I can't see what the machine was.  But I will correct one statement from earlier in the thread.  Zamak gears do not "wear out quickly".  Unless the operator never lubricates them properly.  Which will wear out steel gears just as quickly.  Same comments apply to bed wear, which V-beds are just as susceptable to as flat beds.  A worn-out lathe is a worn-out lathe, regardless of who made it.
> 
> Robert D.



I think this is the lathe http--www.auctionzip.com-Full-Image-1792512-fi39.cgi  I had to study this lathe to see the compound rest was position for boring. Not sure what else was in the photo that belongs to this lathe. Good luck


----------



## wa5cab (May 30, 2013)

Strangely enough, the original link in msg #1 worked on this machine tonight.  No idea why it didn't work the other night.

Unless a few of the really small items on the shelf below are turning tools, I don't see anything else in the one photo related to the lathe, either.

Robert D.


----------



## ML_Woy (Jun 7, 2013)

Uncle Buck said:


> Folks either love Atlas/Craftsman lathes or dismiss every last one as junk with a wave of the hand. Rarely is there a lot of middle of the road you will hear about an Atlas/Craftsman lathe. I have a 12" Craftsman myself. I will concede it is not as heavy a machine as a Logan, South Bend or Sheldon I do not think them as bad a machine as previous posters have made them out to be. An operator that takes into account the fact that the Atlas/Craftsman is not as heavy as many other machines and works within the limits of the machine can and will do just fine with the machine. Personally, I would say if you could get into the machine for the right money it would be worth consideration. We are all entitled to our opinions and that is mine.



I will second that! Well put.


----------



## n3480h (Jun 8, 2013)

There's one coming up on auction here soon.  Description says 12 x 30, owned by career machinist, one owner, used in his home shop.  I might have to go look. Might be a good bigger brother for my 7 x 14 HF.  Also has a Jet 18" drill-mill.

Tom


----------



## iron man (Jun 8, 2013)

I dont know why there seems to be so much negitivity about the Atlas lathe I have one I got it for a song. Have I modified some of the faults out of it yes I have. But with the right cutter and the proper setup I have pushed this lathe beyond its purpose with NO problems and no vibrations. And as far as it being accurate it will turn out very accurate parts just as good as a Leblond lathe I use to run. It all depends on how you set it up and if you know what your doing. If you want to just throw any old cutter in it and dont adjust the bearings or gibs and start hacking away you may have some problems. Would I like a nice new lathe??? Sure but a v bed lathe is not going to make my parts turn out anymore accurate than a flat bed lathe. Not that long ago I machined a 1" shaft 18" long I had zero tapper ZERO I would say for most home shops that is pretty good.. Ray


----------



## ML_Woy (Jun 9, 2013)

iron man said:


> I dont know why there seems to be so much negitivity about the Atlas lathe I have one I got it for a song. Have I modified some of the faults out of it yes I have. But with the right cutter and the proper setup I have pushed this lathe beyond its purpose with NO problems and no vibrations. And as far as it being accurate it will turn out very accurate parts just as good as a Leblond lathe I use to run. It all depends on how you set it up and if you know what your doing. If you want to just throw any old cutter in it and dont adjust the bearings or gibs and start hacking away you may have some problems. Would I like a nice new lathe??? Sure but a v bed lathe is not going to make my parts turn out anymore accurate than a flat bed lathe. Not that long ago I machined a 1" shaft 18" long I had zero tapper ZERO I would say for most home shops that is pretty good.. Ray




I have to agree with  you Ray, my Craftsman 12" does everything well, and  you are right about just setting it up correctly and it performs just fine. Atlas built a fine machine which hobby or home machinists could afford of good quality, as attested by how many there are still out there in service after many years. Mine is a fairly new one, only sixty years old and still operates just fine. Only thing that needed replacement so far is a Zmac spacer. Which Clausing provided in plastic.

M.L.Woy


----------

